# east coast question



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

the upper yough is definately more technical than the upper gauley. a lot steeper. a lot more continuous. it is lower volume though. a lot of places aren't very easy to read and run. if you boat it with someone who knows it well, you will most likely be ok. if you have boated the gauley and feel comfortable there, then you could probably do the yough. i don't think that the yough has as much undercut danger as some places on the gauley. it doesn't have much pools for recovery if you swim. especially around triple drop and national falls. there are a lot of eddies. you will probably find yourself catching lots of them. especially if the river is busy with raft trips.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I am sittin here in west va if you hit up the yough - hit up the uppper gauley. you will love it. 

see you out there on friday!

WWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## danceronhooves (Aug 31, 2006)

I ran the upper yough about a month ago, and it wasn't the cleanest run 'cause i couldn't steer the creek boat yet, but it was super fun... 

everyone's been telling me that the gauley is a lot harder so i just want to make sure i don't get in over my head. i was wondering what it compares to in CO that i might have paddled, or just what to expect compared to the yough. 

i'll be down to the yough next friday, so depending on how that goes, i guess i'm headed to the gauley.


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

sorry, i didn't read your post correctly. i thought you said you had paddled the gauley. i think that you will be fine on the gauley if you can paddle the upper yough. it is bigger water, but more wide open. just go with someone who knows the river and can point out the undercuts, sieves and danger spots.


----------



## danceronhooves (Aug 31, 2006)

sweet- thanks for the help!


----------



## danceronhooves (Aug 31, 2006)

oh one other random one: which boat would you suggest? i'm super comfortable in my ZG, can maneuver, etc.... the nomad is a bit newer and sometimes i'm still figuring out how it handles... any ideas?


----------



## dugan (May 5, 2006)

*ZG*

Take the ZG. There is some really great play on the Gauley - Upper and especially lower. I'd say that the Yough is harder to paddle technically, but the gauley has a much bigger feel. You're more likely to get stuffed and thrashed on the gauley especially in places like Pillow and Sweets, but the run out is good. Definitely hook up w/ some people that know the run. The entrances to the rapids are difficult to read and being in the wrong spot can prove fatal. Good luck!


----------



## danceronhooves (Aug 31, 2006)

i'm headed down with a couple of guys that video boat it, so they should be able to tell me the lines, but anyone else that wants to head down, let me know- the more the better! i'm planning on running it next sunday (upper yough fri, lower G on sat.)


----------



## dugan (May 5, 2006)

You'll be dialed w/ the vidiots. Those guys know all the tricks out there. Have a great time and be safe.


----------



## BillC (Aug 14, 2006)

Make sure you are aware of where the "death slot" is as you approach initiation rapid. There is what appears to be a nice surf wave on the right that is backed up by a nasty sieve. From the accounts I have read its as much a matter of knowing where you are on the river in relation to the rapid/sieve as knowing that it exists. There are some good pictures and descriptions on the Keelhauler (www.keelhauler.org) message board and the Three Rivers message board which you can link to from the KH site.
Have fun!


----------



## humandynamo (Apr 2, 2007)

*What up Dugan?*

Don't call me vidiot. You never know, if P. Love takes em down, it will be super slot o' rama. I have seen him show some awesome lines to newbies!
Dugan. It's Luke. How's Durango?


----------



## humandynamo (Apr 2, 2007)

*Don't fear the reaper*

If you are going with video boaters, you have absolutely nothing to worry about. They paddle the gauley almost every day. Solo. Dead people don't make good videos. if they are going to surf the wave in initiation, the will tell you, not to and have you go left of them. Normal people don't surf that wave, it's dangerous. Some videots do it all the time. A video boater would never let you go there. If you run the middle of initiation, as you approach the bottom go hard right into the clapper wave, you can melt down a creek boat there. Ask you guides about that and have fun. It's a class 3 rapid. Just stay away from the right side of the river there at the top.
PS The keelhaulers do have an awesome web page, and they are a good club. But, don't let them scare you.


BillC said:


> Make sure you are aware of where the "death slot" is as you approach initiation rapid. There is what appears to be a nice surf wave on the right that is backed up by a nasty sieve. From the accounts I have read its as much a matter of knowing where you are on the river in relation to the rapid/sieve as knowing that it exists. There are some good pictures and descriptions on the Keelhauler (KEEL HAULERS Canoe Club Home Page) message board and the Three Rivers message board which you can link to from the KH site.
> Have fun!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I can't wait 2-3 years when someone posts on a thread I started recently. That's awesome, wonder how they did on the Gauley?


----------

